# anyone have colon removal surgery?



## Paintr63 (May 26, 2003)

i am going to have surgery for removal of colon and reshaping of small intestine to takes its place. anyone have this procedure and what can be expected?


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

Why are you having your colon removed? Which disease. I have had 3 feet of my large colon removed and believe me it is not a cure. That is just my experience. I still have alot of problems


----------



## Paintr63 (May 26, 2003)

the date has not been set as we are waiting for results from biopsies taken during a colonoscopy early this week. gastroenterologist found over 300 polyps in my colon. a large cecal mass was found in sigmoid region hence the biopsies. waiting to find out if its cancerous. doctors(2 opinions) both agree. complete removal of colon and reshaping small intestine to take its place. now whether or not theres cancer present will mean kemo/radiation therapy. i ve been told what needs to be done but im wondering what to expect from this procedure. i quess i am just looking for more info. thanks


----------

